# Does anyone want to sell their Beretta 92s?



## czsniper (Aug 27, 2014)

I am looking to add a Beretta 92s to my collection. Is anyone looking to downsize their collection? If not, what are some good places to look? I have tried all the obvious?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

czsniper said:


> I am looking to add a Beretta 92s to my collection. Is anyone looking to downsize their collection? If not, what are some good places to look? I have tried all the obvious?


Mainly you don't see too many people trading 92's too often, not like Glock's or highpoints and if they do they often regret it.:smt083 Nothing shoots like a 92.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Well, that's a matter of opinion...I traded mine and don't regret it at all. Glock's or "high points"? Seriously?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Just wait for Shipwreck to sell on of his.

I sold mine a while back, don't miss it. GunBroker or gunsamerica.com should have some floating around.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Ship's got a few!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I had to read the post a little more clear and I believe the OP does mean a 92S, which is an older model. I don't see too many 92S's around and about. The 92 and the 92S have the old European style bottom of the grip safety location, The 92 had a frame mounted safety as opposed to a slide mounted safety which was later incorporated into the 92S. Mid 1970's or thereabout.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Maybe, but uh...


----------



## czsniper (Aug 27, 2014)

I apologize for not being more specific. I didn't realize how I posted it. I am referring to the Beretta 92 S (not 92's). I recently purchased a Beretta 92 SB and love the all steel and original bluing from that period. The one I purchased is an 1982. It is all steel (frame and slide), rounded trigger guard, and the first year the magazine release was on the side next to the trigger and not on the bottom of the grip. I currently own a 92SB, M9, and 96. My goal for the near future is the 92S (mag release on the bottom and the first year safety is on the slide and not frame). I have looked at gun broker, guns America, guns international, armslist, VA gun trader...... I need help finding this sucker!!!!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

czsniper said:


> I apologize for not being more specific. I didn't realize how I posted it. I am referring to the Beretta 92 S (not 92's). I recently purchased a Beretta 92 SB and love the all steel and original bluing from that period. The one I purchased is an 1982. It is all steel (frame and slide), rounded trigger guard, and the first year the magazine release was on the side next to the trigger and not on the bottom of the grip. I currently own a 92SB, M9, and 96. My goal for the near future is the 92S (mag release on the bottom and the first year safety is on the slide and not frame). I have looked at gun broker, guns America, guns international, armslist, VA gun trader...... I need help finding this sucker!!!!


LOL! Sounds like a really nice collection. Good luck finding the sucker. LOL


----------



## czsniper (Aug 27, 2014)

Oh ya! Just found a 1981 Beretta 92S on gun broker in almost new condition. I snatched it up quick!!! Now on to finding an original Model 92. I will be on the lookout, but once again, if your wife is bugging you to down size your Beretta collection, I am your man. I will be looking for a Beretta 92G after that.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I'll never part with my 92G... too rare and imo one of (if not) the most feature packed models in 92 series.


----------



## czsniper (Aug 27, 2014)

I don't blame you! They seem like a very interesting model. You are right about being RARE, have not seen one in awesome condition yet. Is yours stamp with a police shield?


----------



## czsniper (Aug 27, 2014)

Forgot to ask.... Is that the brigadier ????


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

No shield... my 92G-SD is the "Special Duty" varient that comes standard with Trijicon night sights on a Brigadier slide, extended mag release, accessory rail and decocker only (no safety).

Purchased brand new in 2005 through a FFL that had to order it. Wasn't cheap, lol.


----------



## Line_Rider (Oct 22, 2012)

I sold a police trade in about two or three years ago. It had a great deal of character. Now, I'm want a like new 92F or 92FS.


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

No idea where you're located but many states have local gun forums with active classifieds. The one we have in GA is busy as hell and I've made many deals there...


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

http://www.handgunforum.net/top-gun-supply/40866-beretta-92s-italian-police-trades-297-00-a.html


----------



## ronj100 (Nov 11, 2014)

92S differences below.

Beretta 92 Information

A bunch of these just got dumped on the surplus gun market in the $300 range.
They are showing up at all sorts of online vendors.
Southern Ohio Gun has them for $295 in excellent condition


----------

